# Massey-Ferguson Lawn Tractor



## jeffd (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey, I have a good Massey Ferguson 7 Lawn Tractor and attachments that I am having a hard time figuring out what they would sell for today. The attachments are, 36" mower deck, 40" plow, and 32" snowblower all in good working condition. Can anyone tell me what I could ask for these. I hate to sell, but now need the space. 
Any help is very much appreciated. I will attach some pics.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

love the intricate cut out on the air filter, lol, most of the Masseys I see some one has cut the side, middle, or front of the grill to allow muffler/air filter "improvements".Anytime you have a unit with attachments it becomes more attractive to a buyer, I'd say 600 bottom dollar


----------



## jeffd (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks alot for the estimate and your comments.


----------

